# General > Sport >  New tented village will be major attraction at

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*New tented village will be major attraction at* 


The attraction of some of the best golfers in the world at the Aberdeen Asset Management Scottish Open and the prospect of worldwide television coverage is another huge boost for the Highlands in placing itself on the world sporting map.   This is the view of Councillor Drew Hendry, Leader of The Highland Council, who visited  the Castle Stuart Links, near Inverness, to meet with European Tour and Castle Stuart representatives ahead of next week [Read Full Article]

----------

